# BMW to return to LeMans!



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Very cool! I hope that we start to see BMW racing in other races/series now that they've free up *some* money by exiting F1.

Tim


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy hell that's awesome news!!!

yaaaay best thing I have heard all day


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*I like the way you worded that Brit...*



6 brit said:


> *holy hell that's awesome news*!!!
> 
> Yaaaay best thing i have heard all day


+1


----------



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was very disappointed with F1 in 2009 season bmw was lost as many top teams could not handle fia kers system.........It sucked bad, i think bmw will lose technology insight as they leave F1, however the cost of having a F1 team are astromical like 44 million + or minus a few and change but Le Mans should be a good step........in the right direction.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Its about time, if you want to be taken serious as a performance car company you have to put your product up against the big boys. Mercedes, Audi, Porsche all put their money where their mouth is its time BMW did the same.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

YES!!!! This will be an interesting season


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

This was very rapidly becoming my favorite form of racing anyway and now I have legitimate rooting interest. I WILL BE WATCHING.


----------



## chong188 (May 14, 2009)

*the new LeMans' car*

is it the same as the one in the ALMS?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

chong188 said:


> is it the same as the one in the ALMS?


basically I am sure it's quite close...if not exactly the same

yay


----------

